# Homemade snake hides!!



## ba1l3y76

Just wondered if anybody could give me some ideas for homemade snake hides, possibly with pictures?:blush:


----------



## s6t6nic6l

foamboard, sculpted, painted. if you don't need the pool, depending on size of snake, you can use just the one piece or two together to make a deeper hide.


----------



## ba1l3y76

Thank you it look really good!!:2thumb:
I will give it a try, i will be using them for my royals.


----------



## ch4dg

heres a link
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/693455-d-i-y-cave.html


----------



## ba1l3y76

ch4dg said:


> heres a link
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/693455-d-i-y-cave.html


Thank you: victory:


----------



## TommyBurt

this is simple yet natural simply get a support structure i used a exo terra hide but you can produce a similer result with something like a ice cream tub with a hole cut in it the flatter the tub the better and then simply cover it in aspen that's if your using aspen if not then this is probly not for you then collect rocks from out side disenfect them and put them around the enterance make sure the rocks are supported on something to stop them falling


----------



## ba1l3y76

Looks good:2thumb:
Thank you


----------



## s6t6nic6l

MTK Snakes said:


> Wow that is a very good idea i like this im going to build one or 3 how did you make your crater texture ? did you use a lighter ? kudos to you
> 
> MTK Snakes


cut out foam to size required. the pool which as been hollowed could be turned over as a top for the hide, for depth, again depending on size of snake








tools i use for all project needs. these were bought specifically tho for what i do (this hobby) so may be a bit extreme for most viv/background/decor builders








and in place. all you see here apart from the stones is made utilising said tools be it sculpting,sanding,cutting etc









there is also a build link (corn snake) in my sig

:cheers:
nic


----------

